# Logic Problem



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2010)

*if:*

2 + 3 = 10
7 + 2 = 63
6 + 5 = 66
8 + 4 = 96


*then:*

*9 + 7 = ???? *


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2010)

16? lol I've never been logical.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2010)

No. Not 16.


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2010)

Well I thought it was a trick question. lol Technically it's 16. Or else it's ????


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2010)

It's a logic problem. You can't figure out the "then:" until you figure out the "if:".


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2010)

*IF* you can't figure out the answer right away, *THEN* cheat and use Google


----------



## Domo (Feb 25, 2010)

Is Daniel right or should i try working this out? (Heh i say that like i actually have a chance of getting the answer :lol:, my eyes glaze over just at the thought of numbers)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2010)

Obviosuly I have to change the rules. 

The answer isn't enough. You have to show why the answer is correct.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2010)

Of course I'm right  

9 * (9+7) = 9 * 16 = 144


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Of course I'm right
> 
> 9 * (9+7) = 9 * 16 = 144



Yes.

More completely:

2 + 3 = 10 -> 2 * (2+3) = 10
7 + 2 = 63 -> 7 * (7+2) = 63
6 + 5 = 66 -> 6 * (6+5) = 66
8 + 4 = 96 -> 8 * (8+4) = 96

so:

9 + 7 = 144 -> 9 * (9+7) = 144


----------



## Domo (Feb 25, 2010)

What the hell are those star thingies? That just looks like gibberish to me :lol:


....yeah i flunked out of maths


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeeesh. I was struggling with adding 9 plus 7. At least I got that right. 15 





HEY! I actually get that!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2010)

> What the hell are those star thingies?


A multiplication sign.


----------



## Domo (Feb 25, 2010)

:haddock:

I am out of this thread before i make an even bigger fool of myself :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2010)

You're probably more familiar with the "?" sign.  Perhaps we should start a poll of which multiplication sign is best


----------



## Domo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hehe yes i would have understood the X sign.

When at school do you draw little stars? :lol:

Gogo poll!


----------

